# Employment with Bunac visa



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, Me and my girlfriend are both travelling to canada under the bunac work canada programme in the next few months. We are either going to locate to vancouver or toronto depending on where we can obtain jobs. As we are only there for one year i know this will hamper our ability to get good career jobs. We are both looking for office/admin work rather than seasonal or bar work. Is there anyone who has been in a similiar situation. Has anyone got any advice where the best place to look for jobs or know any reasonable agencies we could contact. 

many thanks


----------

